
Innovations in UI Design - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/2011/03/02/innovations-in-ui-design/
======
yoshiks
It can be innovative, but it also can be nightmare, if your application must
support all interfaces. I believe abstraction layer in OS or language ease a
bit, but won't fix that.

Nevertheless, I'm positive to that trend, actually cannot wait to see what
innovative idea (and games on these) will come in near two years (and if I can
bring anything).

------
abdulla
Shouldn't this article be more accurately titled as: Innovations in Human
Interface Devices? It doesn't seem particularly relevant to UI design, other
than that they affect UI design.

